#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'sa"nkhaara'

## Ассаджи

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Алексея_
> Неясен перевод sa"nkhara. Может быть, оставить без перевода и сделать примечание. Рудой, если не ошибаюсь, перевёл как "формирующие факторы", но в тексте это как-то не звучит.


Пора обсудить перевод этого термина.

Он имеет два значения, которые наглядно видны на диаграмме
http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm

1. С одной стороны, это одна из кхандх, которая также иногда называется 'cetanaa' или 'kamma'.

2. С другой стороны, это три категории 'kaaya-sa"nkhaara', 'citta-sa"nkhaara" и "vaci-sa"nkhaara", что включает в себя все кхандхи, за исключением винняны. В этом смысле 'sa"nkhaara' выступает в качестве второй ниданы в двенадцатизвенной формулировке цепи взаимообусловленного возникновения.

3. С третьей стороны, "sa"nkhāraa" в общем может означать "sa"nkhata", то есть все конструированные явления.

Хотя Питер Харви в своей статье:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=2404

указывает на родство смысла sa"nkhaaraa как кхандхи и как ниданы, я бы всё же разделил эти два значения.

1. В значении кхандхи этот термин близок к "четана" и "камма", то есть волевой активности, и его можно перевести как "конструирование" (см. ссылки в словарной статье Рис-Девидса).

2. В значении ниданы это "процессы конструирования", как, например, витакка и вичара служат "процессами конструирования речи" (вачи-санкхара), а дыхание служит "процессом конструирования тела" (кая-санкхара)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn044.html
По-видимому, Рудой имеет в виду именно это значение, говоря о "формирующих факторах".

3. В общем смысле "sa"nkhata" этот термин можно передать как "(все) конструированные (явления)", "всё конструированное".

----------

Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Aleksey

Я уточнил, в каком смысле В. И. Рудой определил санкхара как формирующие факторы - в контексте анализа дхарм по группам элементов (кхандхи). В эту группу входят как дхармы, связанные с сознанием, так и дхармы, не связанные с сознанием, но организующие весь поток дхарм (прапти и т. д.). "Единым классификационным признаком" этой группы "является "бессознательная глубокая детерминация психической жизни" - отсюда и название - формирующие факторы. Похоже, что Ньянатилока в своём словаре отрицает такую трактовку (точнее он отрицает понимание санкхар как subconscious formative forces), но он, кстати, не упоминает, что в эту группу входят дхармы, не связанные с сознанием.  Трудно судить, кто тут прав, нужны хорошие знания по абхидхарме. С другой стороны,  конечно, вряд ли в данном случае используются какие-то специфические абхидхармистские трактовки.

----------


## Ассаджи

Похоже, В. И. Рудой определяет значение этого слова в совершенно другом контексте. "Бессознательная глубокая детерминация психической жизни" здесь ни при чем.

Абхидхарма здесь тоже ни при чем, так как она коренным образом отличается от Абхидхаммы, а тем более от Сутта-питаки.

Интересно разобрать словарную статью Ньянатилоки.

В пункте 1 он ссылается на Патичча-самуппада-вибханга сутту
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn12-002.html
и аналогичную Паччая сутту. 




> 1. As the 2nd link of the formula of dependent origination, (paticcasamuppáda, q.v.), sankhára has the active aspect, 'forming, and signifies karma (q.v.), i.e. wholesome or unwholesome volitional activity (cetaná ) of body (káya-s.), speech (vací-s.) or mind (citta- or mano-s.). This definition occurs, e.g. at S. XII, 2, 27.


Однако там ничего не говорится о камме. Напротив, судя по терминам, имеется в виду то же значение, о котором он говорит в пункте 2 - читта-, вачи-, кая-санкхары. То есть как вторая нидана санкхары означают именно процессы конструирования ума, речи и тела.

Во второй половине первого пункта он ссылается на Паривимамсана сутту и Сангити сутту,




> For s. in this sense, the word 'karma-formation' has been coined by the author. In other passages, in the same context, s. is defined by reference to (a) meritorious karma-formations (puññ'ábhisankhára), (b) demeritorious k. (apuññ'abhisankhára), (c) imperturbable k. (áneñj'ábhisankhára), e.g. in S. XII, 51; D. 33. This threefold division covers karmic activity in all spheres of existence: the meritorious karma-formations extend to the sensuous and the fine-material sphere, the demeritorious ones only to the sensuous sphere, and the 'imperturbable' only to the immaterial sphere.


однако там опять же не говорится о камме.

В третьем пункте он уместно ссылается на Париватта сутту
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-056.html
и не вполне ясную Кхаджджания сутту
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-079.html




> 3. It also denotes the 4th group of existence (sankhárakkhandha), and includes all 'mental formations' whether they belong to 'karmically forming' consciousness or not. See khandha, Tab. II. and S. XXII, 56, 79.


однако почему-то разделяет это значение санкхара как кхандхи от значения как волевого усилия,




> (II) Sankhára also means sometimes 'volitional effort', e.g. in the formula of the roads to power (iddhi-páda, q.v.); in sasankhára- and asankhára-parinibbáyí (s. anágámí, q.v.); and in the Abhidhamma terms asankhárika- (q.v.) and sasankhárika-citta, i.e. without effort = spontaneously, and with effort = prompted.


хотя в той же Париватта сутте четко говорится о воле-намерении.

В суттах санкхара как кхандха означает волевую активность, намерение действий. Позже в Абхидхамме для полноты классификации в эту кхандху были включены и другого рода элементы.

----------


## Ассаджи

> 1. В значении кхандхи этот термин близок к "четана" и "камма", то есть волевой активности, и его можно перевести как "конструирование" (см. ссылки в словарной статье Рис-Девидса).
> 
> 2. В значении ниданы это "процессы конструирования", как, например, витакка и вичара служат "процессами конструирования речи" (вачи-санкхара), а дыхание служит "процессом конструирования тела" (кая-санкхара)
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn044.html
> По-видимому, Рудой имеет в виду именно это значение, говоря о "формирующих факторах".
> 
> 3. В общем смысле "sa"nkhata" этот термин можно передать как "(все) конструированные (явления)", "всё конструированное".


Питер Харви был прав.

Поправка:

1. В значении звена обусловленного возникновения и кхандхи этот термин означает "четана", то есть волю. В более поздних текстах санкхара-кхандха приобретает более широкое значение.

2. В некоторых суттах это "процессы конструирования", как, например, витакка и вичара служат "процессами конструирования речи" (вачи-санкхара), а дыхание служит "процессом конструирования тела" (кая-санкхара)
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon...ima/mn044.html
По-видимому, Рудой имеет в виду именно это значение, говоря о "формирующих факторах".

3. В общем смысле "sa"nkhata" этот термин можно передать как "(все) конструированные (явления)", "всё конструированное".

См. по поводу значения этого слова в обусловленном возникновении:

Бхумиджа сутта
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn12-025.html
где вторая нидана эквивалента  воле (sa~ncetana).

Вибханга .135 :

Tattha katamo pu~n~naabhisa"nkhaaro? Kusalaa cetanaa kaamaavacaraa ruupaavacaraa daanamayaa siilamayaa bhaavanaamayaa– aya.m vuccati “pu~n~naabhisa"nkhaaro”.

Tattha katamo apu~n~naabhisa"nkhaaro? Akusalaa cetanaa kaamaavacaraa– aya.m vuccati “apu~n~naabhisa"nkhaaro”.

Tattha katamo aane~njaabhisa"nkhaaro? Kusalaa cetanaa aruupaavacaraa– aya.m vuccati “aane~njaabhisa"nkhaaro”.

Kaayasa~ncetanaa kaayasa"nkhaaro, vaciisa~ncetanaa vaciisa"nkhaaro, manosa~ncetanaa cittasa"nkhaaro. Ime vuccanti “avijjaapaccayaa sa"nkhaaraa”.

Четана сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn12-038.html

См. также тему 
http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...ic=18238&st=36

----------


## Alert

//2. В некоторых суттах это "процессы конструирования", как, например, витакка и вичара служат "процессами конструирования речи" (вачи-санкхара), а дыхание служит "процессом конструирования тела" (кая-санкхара)//

Мне кажется здесь затерялся более глубокий и специфический смысл термина.

Вот как рассказывает о нем досточтимый Ньянананда в "Nibbana Sermons" p. 6:

In the course of our discussion we happened to touch upon the significance of sa"nkhaaras, or preparations. As far as their relevance to films and dramas is concerned, they impart an appearance of reality to `parts' and `acts' which make up a film or a drama. Realism, in the context of art and drama, amounts to an apparent reality. It connotes the skill in deceiving the audience. It is, in fact, only a show of reality. The successful drama is one that effectively hoodwinks an audience. So realism, in that context, means appearing as real. It therefore has a nuance of deception. 
...
We come across a discourse in the Samyutta Nikaaya, in which this primary sense of preparation in the word sa"nkhaara is explicitly stated, namely the Khajjaniiyasutta. In that discourse, each of the five grasping groups is defined, and the term sa"nkhaara is defined as follows: 

Ki~nca, bhikkhave, sa”nkhaare vadetha? Sa”nkhatam abhisa”nkharontiiti kho, bhikkhave, tasmaa `sa”nkhaaraa'ti vuccanti. Ki~nca sa”nkhatam abhisa”nkharonti? Ruupa.m ruupattaaya sa”nkhatam abhisa”nkharonti, vedana.m vedanattaaya sa”nkhatam abhisa”nkharonti, sa~n~na.m sa~n~nattaaya sa”nkhatam abhisa”nkharonti, sa”nkhaare sa”nkhaarattaaya sa”nkhatam abhisa”nkharonti, vi~n~naa.na.m vi~n~naa.nattaaya sa”nkhatam abhisa”nkharonti. Sa”nkhatam abhisa”nkharontiiti kho, bhikkhave, tasmaa `sa”nkhaaraa'ti vuccanti. clxxviii 

"And what, monks, would you say are `preparations'? They prepare the prepared - that, monks, is why they are called preparations. And what is the prepared that they prepare? They prepare, as a prepared, form into the state of form, they prepare, as a prepared, feeling into the state of feeling, they prepare, as a prepared, perception into the state of perception, they prepare, as a prepared, preparations into the state of preparations, they prepare, as a prepared, consciousness into the state of consciousness. They prepare the prepared, so, that is why, monks, they are called preparations." 

This explains why sa"nkhaaras are so called. That is to say, the sense in which they are called sa"nkhaaras. They prepare the prepared, sa"nkhata, into that state. And the prepared is form, feeling, perception, preparations, and consciousness. Sa"nkhaaras are therefore instrumental in building up each of these grasping groups. The most intriguing statement is that even the sa"nkhaaras are built up by sa"nkhaaras. They play the part of preparing a sort of make-believe activity. In this sense it is associated with the idea of intention, as being produced by intention.

----------

